# I need esc / esp



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Guys. 
I own a Cruze LTZ 2.0 Diesel MT in India. Unfortunately the indian version does not come with ESC. (Popularly known as ESP). I need to know if it is possible to fit it externally by just adding a controller. Does the ESC module use the same ABS braking unit for its function? Or do I need to fit in another module to control individual braking pressure? What other things do I need? I really need this, and am looking forward on some one helping me in this.

Thanks

Hemank


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...Howdy *Hemank*, unfortunately, the answer to your question might not be answerable until the middle of next month, when the factory Service Manual for the USA & Canadian Cruzes is published, which contains the electrical schematics necessary to really answer your question.

...see also posting: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...1-2011-cruze-service-manual-set-helm-inc.html


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...Howdy *Hemank*, unfortunately, the answer to your question might not be answerable until the middle of next month, when the factory Service Manual for the USA & Canadian Cruzes is published, which contains the electrical schematics necessary to really answer your question.


 I'll wait for 15 days. But once the service manual is out, please send me a copy. Thanks in advance. And any more people know the answer(s) to my Q, pl post in.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the price for each 2011 Cruze Service Manual is $150, and they have to be ordered from *Helm Publishing Inc*.

...can your local Cruze dealership sell you a Service Manual in your own language? Service Manuals seem to be available for everywhere EXCEPT North America (USA & Canada) cars now.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the price for each 2011 Cruze Service Manual is $150, and they have to be ordered from *Helm Publishing Inc*.
> 
> ...can your local Cruze dealership sell you a Service Manual in your own language? Service Manuals seem to be available for everywhere EXCEPT North America (USA & Canada) cars now.


Thx a lot for the info. PS: Our local language for official and professional purpose is english.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

hemank said:


> Thx a lot for the info. PS: Our local language for official and professional purpose is english.


...Please forgive me, I meant no offense, because it seems that Cruze Manuals in _foreign_ languages are available while nothing (yet) has been issued by GM in English language...so, my idea was maybe that something might be available in a language other than English.

Again, I appologize, for any misconception that I presented to you.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...Please forgive me, I meant no offense, because it seems that Cruze Manuals in _foreign_ languages are available while nothing (yet) has been issued by GM in English language...so, my idea was maybe that something might be available in a language other than English.
> 
> Again, I appologize, for any misconception that I presented to you.


I'm Sorry but I think you misunderstood me. I did not consider it as an offence.  Its cool.


----------

